Ask HN: Why you choose Mac over Windows/Linux? - paza
======
rcarmo
Because it's the only way to run a decent UNIX (note that I prefer BSD to
Linux on the server) and extremely high quality desktop software in the same
box, and get finely tuned hardware into the bargain.

------
jaxondu
Because it is the only way to run Xcode and iOS Simulator for iOS app
development/testing.

